# Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 145 kidded



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Angel looks like a poofy marshmallow...she's queen here and yep...was entirely too fat, she's not getting much by way of grain because she's doing well with just the alfalfa hay.
And..for those who remember her "non-existant" udder with her last 3 freshenings, I expect the same this time. She literally has no "bag" just mammary tissue with 2 teats on her belly but she has fed 2 sets of twins and a single well enough with little intervention by me. She got a trim early just so I can see any changes with her udder.... She's always had fast uncomplicated deliveries and I pray the same this time. She was even more ticked off at me than Bink was with her trim :greengrin:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Angel due 2/22*

Haha she does look like a poofy marshmellow. Here's to safe deliveries!! :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Angel due 2/22*

Awww pretty girl! In the first pic it looks like she's trying to cross her legs, haha... I hope she has a couple of girls hiding in there for you and sure hope she has a very smooth delivery!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Angel due 2/22*

She is such a pretty doe, I need to get me a white nigerian someday.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel due 2/22*

Angel is a "Pygerian"... her daddy was my beloved Hank, as black as he was and with her dam being a gold/white ND/Pygmt cross, I was amazed that Angel is as white as she is. Her kids are pets, not registerable but OMG does she throw some beautiful babies!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Angel due 2/22*

Can I hug her or would she be mad? Lol she looks so poofy and soft. Good luck with a safe delivery of some healthy babies.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Angel due 2/22*

Hope she has an easy delivery and some beautiful :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Angel due 2/22*

:laugh: She's adorable!! Can't wait to see babies!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angel due 2/22*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel due 2/22*

Angels personality certainly does not reflect her name 

I've watched her on camera literally run from hay feeder to hayfeeder to keep the other 4 girls from getting what she thinks is all hers....With all that running around, you'd think she wouldn't be as well padded as she is. :greengrin:

She's had 2 sets of twins :kidblue: :kidblue: and :kidred: :kidred: She seems to like the same sex kid pairings so if I'm gonna get :kidblue: from Murphy, I'd rather they come from Angel, the 2 boys she had 3 years ago were the sweetest little guys and made nice little pets.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Angel due 2/22*

You need to get your camera online!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel due 2/22*

I'd really like to....at least then I could get texts at work for updates instead of being distracted and leaving to check on them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angel due 2/22*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics**

I really should get a pic of her face up too :greengrin:

She's BIG and her *udder* is getting bigger...at least her teats are more visible now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics**

looking good! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics**



> looking good! :thumb:


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 138*

As expected, theres not much change with her udder, she's getting lower in the belly though! Baby movement hasn't been much lately and she's not as witchy as she had been, she is a sweet girl though we have clashed at times.
Even though her kids are pets, I'm wondering if Murphy would do anything for the udders on her doe kids....to my knowledge the twin does she had 2 years ago aren't going to be bred ever but if these kids are does, it would be nice to know if they would end up with more udder than she has.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 138*

Cute baby bumps....she is lookin good Liz.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 138*

:greengrin: Cant wait!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 142*

Since she was bred on 9/29 and 9/30 I'll be watching her close to see if she starts showing signs on Tuesday .... I haven't been able to feel kid movement with her in the last week so I'm hoping that she shows me what she's carrying soon, Her udder is feeling fuller and she'll be in a kidding stall at night starting Tuesday...I just hope that this delivery is as quick and uneventful as her last.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 142*

Happy Kidding... praying all goes well.... :hug: ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 142*

Thanks Pam...I truly appreciate the prayers!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 142*

She's such a cutie! Can't wait to see what she has! :dance:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 144*

Cant wait to see those cuties.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 144*

Good luck! :greengrin: :thumb:  Thinking pinK! :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 144*

:thumb: Can't wait to see what she gives you this year!?!?!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 144*

Just wondering, but what is on her horn?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 144*



> Thanks Pam...I truly appreciate the prayers!


 Your welcome......anytime.... How is she today? :hug: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 144*

Tayet...Angel is my herd queen and can be agressive so she wears duct tape on her horns at times to help prevent her from injuring her herd mates.

Ligs very low and her udder is firm, teats are still flat though so I hope she progresses soon.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 144*

:dance: Keep us posted!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 144*

She's definately in labor!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 144*

:stars: go Angel!!!!! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 144*

Shes not wanting to lay down but is doing alot of chattering.....and refuses to go into the nice comfy stall I have for her so she's with her herd until she starts wanting to push. She did the same her last kidding too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 144*

She's doing alot of stretching and has laid down but is back up and stretching again....I think I'm in for a long night.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 144*

lots of  :coffee2: :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 144*

She's chattering every time I go out, no discharge at all just yet and not ready to get down to business. I've had a pot of coffee already today...heartburn is setting in now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Angel due 2/22 progress pics* day 144*

:hug: hope she speeds things up for you!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

After watching her through the evening, I figured that I'd have time to catch a few :sleeping: and I did...went to bed at 10:00, took the baby moniter with me and set my alarm for 1:30 and my cell alarm too coz I'm not easily woke up by 1 alarm, Got a text from Steph around 11 45 to chack progress, got up and watched her on the tv for a bit and decided to go up and disturb her... Saw her give a push and went in to see if she was dilated, yep and felt a kid bubble moving. Waited and texted Steph then went and got my tube of CMPK gel as Angel was a bit shaky, got her some water and went back to wait...EVERY single one of the others were carrying on like crazy, she settled down to push and I felt really bad for her because she worked hard, kid presented nose and one foot, I wiped the nose and helped guide while she pushed....Finally delivered at 1:30 
A short bodied, chunky Gold and White :kidblue: and.......He's the ONLY one. Angel is going to be dieting as I do think that her chunkiness is why she took so long to deliver.
Looks alot like Murphy but Angels dam is also Gold/White


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats Liz! He's really beautiful! Love the gold/white color of him and mama!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! He is beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What a beautiful baby...congrats.... :thumb:  :hi5:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

What a lovely boy! Congrats!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

He is beautiful love his color congrats.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations.. did she give you quads last year? Oh.. cant imagine these little ones having 4. Three is quite a lot for me.


----------

